# Udder critique



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Not sure if my pictures are good enough. Please let me know if/how I need to get better.

Snickers, 19 month old ND, 5 weeks fresh, 12 hour fill (please excuse her hunched appearance. She is loudly protesting being tied for milking in this photo. Seconds earlier, she had been trying to lay down so I couldn't get to her udder)


















Blondie 21 month old ND, 4 weeks fresh, 12 hour fill. It's impossible to see with all the winter fuzz, but she has a pocket in front where her udder meets her belly. How bad is this in terms of udder strength and longevity?:


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

It looks like Snickers has the better attachment but tiny teats.
Blondie looks like she has bigger teats thus making it easier to milk, the pocket isn't great but I have a Doe that has a pocket she has held up very well for 2 milking seasons (8-10 months each season).


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Really hard to see, with all the fur. Gotta love that ND fur though for the colder weather!

If you could trim, instead of shaving, it would allow their attachments to be seen a bit better without making them freeze . Also, I know you're dealing with at least one uncooperative subject, but spreading their hind legs a bit makes the attachments easier to determine. Have at minimum, their anus, but better yet, the top of your does' backs visible; it makes determination of udder height much easier.

Fore udder pocket will take it's toll over time, less so if she's a light milker, more so if it has more weight to hold up. When I say "over time", I'm thinking they'll have a productive lifespan of up until 10 y.o. or so; after 7 or so (middle age; boy can I relate!) is when you tend to have to pay for conformation issues.

Looking forward to seeing your girls' udders!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

They are FF, right? I don't judge FF does until they are at least 4or 5 months fresh because so much about their udder changes, especially top attachments and teat placement.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

This is Snickers at 2 months fresh. Please ignore the bright orange strap reminding her not to kick me...


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Updated pic of Snickers! Her last before drying off. Any opinions? She’s 8 months fresh.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

anybody?


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

she needs more rear udder height, and more fore udder, other wise she looks grate, her teats have gotten much bigger


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

On the last two pictures, was it a 24 hour fill or . . . ?

She lacks capacity, udder height and width, as well as a foreudder. 
She has a decent medial though, and nice teat placement/size. Her udder also doesn’t appear to be so forward pointing, which is a plus!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I never judge on a FF. Both could use some rear udder height. I can't tell much more than that with all the hair.


----------



## Audrey LeRoux (Apr 3, 2018)

Aside from the foreudder, I like the rear attachment and teats on your white doe far more than your other doe.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

It was a 24 hour fill. Thank you all for your input!
You like the white better? Cool! the floor of her udder has no definition where the medial groove is on Snickers. Is that a weakness? It's flat between the teats.


----------

